# How old were you when you became a Furry?



## ZoroarkThingNG (Nov 6, 2018)

I was 20.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 6, 2018)

21. I'm still that age lol


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 6, 2018)

23. 
I was never interested in being a furry/part of the furry fandom until a recent interest in cute stuff like Sanrio characters and stuff like that.

What can I say, I love cute animals specially if they have cute hats


----------



## ScrewLoose (Nov 6, 2018)

127


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 6, 2018)

15 or 16.
Don't remember exactly.

My first ex bf exposed me to it though.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 6, 2018)

12-13.
My friend in 6th grade pretty much exposed me to the idea of furries, then the warrior cat fandom was the gateway to me finally becoming one.

And well, the fact all I really drew were animals since a kid.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 6, 2018)

16.

I didn't know what furries were or that they existed until I watched an "I Hate Everything" video. He couldn't pinpoint what exactly he disliked about furries, so I checked it out and I instantly became a furry.

One of a handful of cases where negativity generates the opposite of the intended effect.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 6, 2018)

I was 14, I'm 16 now.


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 6, 2018)

13 once I was allowed on the internet and learned what it was. Twas a long ass time ago.


----------



## SnackyFluff (Nov 6, 2018)

I think I was like around, 16. I remember jumping into the fandom pretty fast x3! And here I am today, still very Furry as a 21 year old!


----------



## Tyno (Nov 6, 2018)

12 i think


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 6, 2018)

I think I was 23.
24 now.


----------



## tigerjieer (Nov 6, 2018)

Less than two months ago, so 16. I've watched fursuit videos for some time, but only started learning about this fandom after using Mastodon (which has a higher-than-usual concentration of furries). First furry website visited: WikiFur.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 7, 2018)

I was about 14 when I discovered the furry fandom, but only got involved in it when I was 25, which was a little over a year ago.


----------



## Filter (Nov 7, 2018)

I was 24 or 25 when I discovered the fandom, but I was drawing animal-headed characters long before that. In fact, I still have some furry doodles that I drew when I was 12 or 13.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2018)

12 and I will not lie about it i started with yiff video... for quite long time it was only this for me. Then I grew older and started to discover fandom more. I became full time furry around 2-3 years ago when i was 21 but i made account over here in may this year I think


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 7, 2018)

9. Cuz I fell in love with an anthro bunny sorceress


----------



## Fowler Wolf (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm not quite sure at what point you are officially a furry or can consider yourself a furry, but I've been consuming furry related content since middle school. However, I never actually created a fursona or even admitting to liking furries until 18.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Nov 7, 2018)

in elementary school i about learned furries. didn't become an out and out furry until 2016.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 7, 2018)

15/16 years old, discovered artists like Culpeo Fox and Olaffson on DA, loved their art and from there I explored that kind of art until I accepted that I was furry trash some year and a half later.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

25, random circumstance led me here but  Cartoons and old comic books with anthro characters was already something indulged in.


----------



## Nihles (Nov 7, 2018)

Starfox was my first crush, roughly 15 years ago. I didn't have an out-and-out sona until well after college;  I was scared of being associated  with the fandom because it had such terrible visibility and reputation where I grew up.


----------



## Nihles (Nov 7, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> 12 and I will not lie about it i started with yiff video... for quite long time it was only this for me. Then I grew older and started to discover fandom more. I became full time furry around 2-3 years ago when i was 21 but i made account over here in may this year I think


Same with me. 

Furries: come for the porn, stay for the people.


----------



## Joni (Nov 7, 2018)

Poli said:


> I was 20.


Also 20


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 12, 2018)

Around 9 i'd say, in 5th grade...
I was obsessed with this fandom, among other things such as Pokemon (which is kind of how I found it)
Still a proud furry though


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2018)

17, I think


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2018)

I think at around 16 or 17, but I didn't become active in the community until I turned 19.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 12, 2018)

I didnt hear the term furry until I was in high school lol.  I found a yiff site once, and told a friend that knew all my secrets about it,  and she was like “Omg you’re a furry!”

I didn’t consider myself a furry until I was 19, though.


----------



## Tactipupp (Nov 12, 2018)

15-16.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorta knew that I was interested in the furry fandom when was I was in my mid teens but didn't have the nerve to join until I 24 going on 25! (That and I was incredibly insecure when I was younger....)


----------



## CindyPig (Nov 12, 2018)

Old enough to know better , but it was fun , and dressing up inspired greater flights of imagination.


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 12, 2018)

I don’t remember exactly.

I always loved media with talking/human-intelligence animals. I read White Fang (the full version, not an abridged or illustrated) in second grade, to give an idea of how far back this started  My method of choosing books to read was “does it have a picture of an animal on the cover?” and when I read books about humans, my mental picture would replace them with animals.

Starting in 6th grade I joined a bunch of animal roleplay sites, and I stuck with one of them (an advanced wolf rp with some extremely talented writers!) well through college. I also joined a massive Lion King fan art site and loved looking at the pretty art.

Also, the first smut I ever had any exposure to was...a Lion King fanfic in middle school that left me feeling VERY STRANGE ahaha.

Despite all this, I never considered myself a furry because I thought furry was strictly “two-legged,” which I thought was ugly and didn’t really like. 

Somehow, I stumbled upon Anthrocon, and after watching a ton of YouTube videos and being awed by the fursuits and how fun it looked, and I asked my friend to go with me. We planned it...and then she decided she’d rather go to the local anime convention instead. So I made @AppleButt come with me instead, and I like to think I single-handedly made him become a furry 

It was a ton of fun, and we went again either the next year or the year after. I’d love to go again! I was...20 maybe? So I guess I “officially” became a furry at 20!


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 12, 2018)

13 or 14 is probably when it hit me. I had a friend who drew a lot of furry art and I was just super into what they made for some reason. I figured out later that furry was the official title for it when I was maybe 16


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 12, 2018)

27 years old!


----------



## halotato (Nov 12, 2018)

I was about 11 when I became a furry. I'm 19 now. Been in and out of the fandom, always finding myself back though. I found out about furries when I started playing on Wolfhome and IMVU.


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 13, 2018)

I am not quite sure if I qualify as a furry.


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Nov 13, 2018)

I started being a furry when I was 7, and now I'm 18, so I've been in the fandom for 11 years!


----------



## Damien Matthews (Nov 13, 2018)

I came out when I was 18, which I still am and just turned recently. My parents weren't happy with it but since I'm in college now they can't really stop me from doing what I want and meeting people I really connect with. I was super into Star Fox as a kid, and now I play Fox in Super Smash Brothers Melee (which is who my fursona is based off of).


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

I wanna say 15. That's around the time I started noticing that I really enjoyed the idea of anthropomorphic animals. Outside talking a bit about it with a couple of furry friends I met by chance, I never engaged with it. Until just recently


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 15, 2018)

im a old gezer uh like old im 27 i was a furry like err like old like 14


----------



## Donkie (Nov 15, 2018)

I would say 17-18 I knew about furries but didn't really engage with anyone from the fandom till I picked up discord, and one of the first servers i joined was a community server that had a lot of drama in it from the furries vs weebs and i'm not even sure if thats a thing or even accurate but since that day i've always had it in my head that furries and weebs have bloody wars over who can stay.

My first exposure to furries was also yiff, disney movies don't count. I didn't really try to get active into any community or really say i'm a furry till last year. and now i've lost all my previous friends to the virus and am constantly digging that hole deeper and deeper and deeper. someone help me the light is gone I'M SO ALONE


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Nov 16, 2018)

6, before I knew about sex.
Not like the anti-furries would care.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Nov 18, 2018)

I had just turned 15 when I became a fan, and joined the fandom at the age of 16.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 19, 2018)

What I consider my first "anthro" experience was in 1975 at a Gencon convention in Wisconsin.  I saw some anthro art in the gallery and I would have been 20 years old.  There was no Fandom at that time.  I didn't hear about the Furry Fandom until I was 53 which was ten years ago.  I had printed some stuff for a gaming convention and the con chair asked me if I was doing the printing for MFM.  I asked him what that was.  He said Mephit Fur Meet.  I asked him what that was.  He said... "You know... Furries?"  I asked him what that was. lol.  I found out pretty quick.


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 19, 2018)

About 25, all those years ago.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 19, 2018)

It was probably about 2 years ago... so 20.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 19, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> 6, before I knew about sex.
> Not like the anti-furries would care.



Wish I had known about furries at that age.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 20, 2018)

When I "officially" joined the Fandom, I was 53.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 20, 2018)

Well I've had anthro characters since I was 3/4 so . . . to be fair they were based on my stuffed animals.
I made my fursona when I was about 13, but it was for a journal where I drew everyone I knew as dogs.
I didn't really know about furries until I was like 15.


----------



## Uluri (Nov 21, 2018)

I didn't know about furries until 16, but I would consider myself to have been one *all* my life without knowing what it was called.


----------



## Syrinix (Nov 26, 2018)

Hmm... Early on. Maybe 12-14. 23 now.


----------



## fourur (Nov 27, 2018)

i was 11, and i found furry art by accident , i liked then, i'm trash now :3


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 28, 2018)

Random intersections with furry-fandom were when I was 19-20, a steady interest in anthropomorphic animals arose after a few years  (I don’t remember the exact age) when the dial-up Internet became available to mere mortals.


----------



## Red_Lead (Nov 28, 2018)

Hmmmm... I would think 16, as I did attempt to contact thy furs and see their arts.
But then again, I did gathered info and research about the furry fandom years earlier (around 14, but mostly 16). Liked the art in the fandom.
Then I just went *vooshed*. For like several months? A year?
But I can tell I became one at the age of 17. But 16 is more likely the starting point.


----------



## Kathy the reindeer (Nov 28, 2018)

13.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 29, 2018)

I want to say around 12, although I was more of a closet furry. And around 14 was when I was in FNaF which ended up leading me deeper and deeper into the rabbit hole that was the furry community since FNaF is basically just closet furry. And prob after a year or so I came out to be more of a furry.
So if we exclude being a closet furry, 15-16 but if including it then 12.


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 4, 2018)

Birth, I guess. Literally can't think of a time in which I wasn't a furry.


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't remember very well, I think I was 15 o 16 yo when I heard about furries,  and there were not so many in my natal city, so I didn't participate actively in the fandom or with other furries. Now I'm 29 and live in a bigger city  there are more furries here, but I haven't had the chance to meet them because of work and somo other problems, so I'm not that active in our community :s


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

4th grade after I was corrupted by star fox command on the DS.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 12, 2018)

I was 8


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

19.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Dec 15, 2018)

I was about 3 or 4 when my parents handcuffed me to the lamppost, taped my eyelids open, and forced me to watch Space Jam on repeat until I could perfectly replicate Lola Bunny's sweet curves on paper, which was particularly impressive considering that my parents didn't give me any paper. I didn't have much of a choice in the matter, but the deeper appreciation I gained for "thick bitches," as my mom called them between shots of cheap liqueur, became an integral part of my character.

Ultimately this struggle was for the better—Nietzsche argued that "what does not kill you makes you stronger." Since watching Lola's fat ass on loop didn't kill me, it definitely made me stronger.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

MAN_BURD said:


> I was about 3 or 4 when my parents handcuffed me to the lamppost, taped my eyelids open, and forced me to watch Space Jam on repeat until I could perfectly replicate Lola Bunny's sweet curves on paper, which was particularly impressive considering that my parents didn't give me any paper. I didn't have much of a choice in the matter, but the deeper appreciation I gained for "thick bitches," as my mom called them between shots of cheap liqueur, became an integral part of my character.
> 
> Ultimately this struggle was for the better—Nietzsche argued that "what does not kill you makes you stronger." Since watching Lola's fat ass on loop didn't kill me, it definitely made me stronger.



You're a poet. Beautiful and profound post.


----------



## Taku (Dec 17, 2018)

Objectivity always,  didn't realize until i was 31


----------



## leotheferret (Dec 17, 2018)

I think I was between the ages of 10-12 when I learned what a furry was, but I'm sure you would have considered me a furry by that time if you knew me; definitely was fascinated by anthropomorphic animals even if I didn't know what anthropomorphic meant


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 17, 2018)

KelpieKat said:


> Today years old! Hello, kelpiekat here from deviant!
> Guess what I wanna draw and I gotta draw bad and it’s bad for YOUUUU! I’m super cheappp! So avatars, ocs, roleplay, nsfw I got you! Example of my work
> 
> Lemme know if you need anything



Umm, welcome, but it might be a good idea to check the forum rules!


----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2018)

Also, Spam: has been posted in at least two other threads.

And for somebody like me, who is scared of boobs, this is perhaps my worst nightmare!


----------



## KelpieKat (Dec 17, 2018)

Opps I’m new


----------



## KelpieKat (Dec 17, 2018)

Sorry and I drew like eight titters I apologize


----------



## PearBoxSam2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

When i was around 16-17.


----------



## BackPaw (Dec 17, 2018)

This is a tough one for me.  The animation fascinated me very early on, with Animalympics and various Disney films.  I mean 1970s early on,  The gorilla came about in early teens, even though back then he had no real character and wasn’t named.  First heard about fursuiting in the mid-9os, and the fandom itself in about 1997 or so via a newspaper article.

Then I lurked.....for about 20 years.  Kept looking at furry websites, never signing up to any, and then via a link off a web forum I found out about LondonFurs.  Even then, I worried that I’d left it too long, and that I would be too old to get involved.  So it was only in late 2017 that I signed up to FA and here, and only February of this year when I finally took a leap of faith and attended my first furmeet.

So I’ve either been a furry for nearly 4o years, 20 years, or not even a year, depending on how you measure it.


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 17, 2018)

However old I was when that Batman: The Animated Series episode aired when a mad scientist turned Catwoman into an actual cat woman.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Dec 17, 2018)

About 20. I was wondering through the internet when I stumbled on some furry sites and immediately fell in love with the artwork. Since then I've been doodling my own art.


----------



## wolflover44 (Dec 18, 2018)

When I was about 18 and discovered furry art and fourms


----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Dec 22, 2018)

I remember drawing anthropomorphic characters in 6th or 7th grade, but I didn't begin getting involved in the fandom or community until age 29.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

I was 14 when I discovered the furry fandom proper. I didn't start doing furry art until a couple years later, and didn't really get involved in the community itself until several years more.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 22, 2018)

Basically since forever. Doctor Seuss turned me furry obviously what other way is there?


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Dec 23, 2018)

I discovered the concept of anthropomorphic characters through transformation art when I was 14.
Joined the fandom at 16.
Now I'm 22.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 25, 2018)

I found Zaush when I was... 11. Probably a bit young to be viewing his art. Though honestly I think it was when I saw Disney's Robin Hood the first time.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

It was somewhere between 10-12 when it all started, but I admitted it to myself come age 18.


----------



## ferretsage (Dec 27, 2018)

12-13. That was a very long time ago.


----------



## David Drake (Dec 29, 2018)

Started liking anthro animals: 3 (earliest memory)

Started liking anthro animals in an NSFW way: 13-14

Sympathizing with Furries even though I didn't consider myself one: 20

Fully embracing my Furriness: 32


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

I _realised_ I was furry when I was 13, but I was 'furry' long before that.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I _realised_ I was furry when I was 13, but I was 'furry' long before that.


I was a furry and I didnt know about it....


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Firio Zifirion said:


> I was a furry and I didnt know about it....



I read your post and I'm really surprised your _dad_ knew what a furry was lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Firio Zifirion said:


> True, he know it and I feel uncomfortable with it.. I wear some pair od ears in school and *people call me gay and that I should kill my self*... Am I sad? No. I ignore them all the time. I have a furry friend in school but he is shy and no one knows about it...



That's really not acceptable behaviour for other children to be doing in the first place. S: 

Sorry that your school's like that.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> That's really not acceptable behaviour for other children to be doing in the first place. S:
> 
> Sorry that your school's like that.



This amazing how furry fandom is that friendly..  BEST Support


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 30, 2018)

*Let me think...How old was I when I made that tragic mistake?....Probably 15. *


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 30, 2018)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Let me think...How old was I when I made that tragic mistake?....Probably 15. *


Let me think... It wasnt tragic mistake.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 30, 2018)

Firio Zifirion said:


> Let me think... It wasnt tragic mistake.



*You right, that was a trick. I'm not a furry. Me a Dog. *


----------



## Yav (Dec 30, 2018)

I was 11 when i realized i was into anthropomorphic animals and all that jazz, but i never really knew what a "furry" was back then.
Don't think i fully got into it until i was 13


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 30, 2018)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *You right, that was a trick. I'm not a furry. Me a Dog. *


Me a Fox :3


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 30, 2018)

Firio Zifirion said:


> Me a Fox :3



*Then we do battle!*


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 30, 2018)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Then we do battle!*


You just won.. 3:


----------



## stompyhooves (Jan 2, 2019)

Most likely 13, though I can't exactly remember too well. I have a vivid memory of drawing a wolf fursona on the bus in middle school haha - that's probably the earliest memory I have of my _own _about being in the fandom. 

I was mostly exposed to the fandom through my brother's interest at an earlier age. I thought it was bizarre initially though slowly found myself becoming interested myself and well, here I am now


----------



## Turisgu (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm 18 years old now I'm from Turkey I was meet with the furry fandom when I started to intrest art and it's was 1/2 year I guess


----------



## Ro_cket (Jan 2, 2019)

I think i started when i was like...13 years old, after i heard a familiar psychologist
talk about it, then i just searched on google and started to look at yiff (it felt like a taboo). After a while i accepted it and just now i'm getting into the fandom, so i don't really now that much aside some random thing


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 6, 2019)

I knew what furries were before, but I came in at 14. I never admitted to being a furry for a while, but I showed signs of it at around 12 yrs. I plan to go to Anthrocon in a few years, and I’m actually starting to save money for it.


----------



## Shadowprints (Jan 6, 2019)

I think 14, and I'm 22 now. friend sent me sanic pr0n and said "look at this disgusting shit" and I thought "dam thats hot" and that's when I think it started


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 7, 2019)

14. Didn't know I was one until last year. I just randomly started to imagine myself as a wild cat. It came so naturally..

I never imagined myself in a anthropomorphic way until very recently (after I got into the community). But it's mainly in a IRL kind of way - only as if I got a fursuit.
Other than that, feral all the way.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2019)

16, but that long predates the Internet so I knew I was different but I didn't know what a furry was, that I was one or that there were other furries until I was 31.


----------



## jarmenj (Jan 8, 2019)

Started browsing in 2000-2001, at age 15-16. Upon discovering the 'snake peril' Yahoo group I wanted to find similar stuff and there was VCL and Lava Dome Five.
Lurked / didn't do too much until 2008, where I discovered FA - browsed some on a lurker account, two years later I started thinking about creating characters and well here we are now, 33 years old with a cast of characters and admirer of art.


----------



## Nihles (Jan 8, 2019)

30 when I made a sona.  
But I've always been interested in the art and characters.


----------



## loligoo (Jan 10, 2019)

Poli said:


> I was 20.



Hello. c: I started being into it when I was around 14? It was a slow transition from drawing only ferals to drawing furries and later on humanoids. And later-on I became a furry.
I'm not really open about it, mostly describing myself as a kemonomimi fashion enthusiast. But my boyfriend is very supportive, he's not a furry himself but considers it cute.
Also, does anyone relate to this: I only like wearing ears, paws and a tail, I wouldn't want a fursuit. (But I love people in fursuits, specially for hugs!)


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 10, 2019)

I'd say 21 but that's a lie. I was nine


----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't remember the earliest age I started taking interest in these things, but I finally admitted to myself that I was a furry about 15. It took me a bit longer though to join the community and make my fursona.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 11, 2019)

I've been into it since my mid teens. I've spent a few years on FA and deviantart browsing but never got involved with the community. I used to draw a bit but have'nt for a few years and only recently at 33 decided to give drawing another go and get more serious with it. So, i decided to finally pop in and be social.


----------



## Alfa [ALPHA_sh] (Jan 12, 2019)

15, ive kinda been in the fandom for only 2 weeks X3


----------



## LycanTheory (Jan 12, 2019)

14, that was... 22 years ago. Damn, where did time go?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2019)

Way. Too. Old. 40


----------



## TravelingCatStudios (Jan 13, 2019)

I want to say around 20-ish? I mean I had never really thought about it before then, but I had never had a problem with the art, just hadn't really started paying attention to it until around then.


----------



## Bink (Jan 13, 2019)

I didn't assign the label "furry" to myself until just recently (I'm 26), but looking back I think it goes further back to a point where I had no idea what a furry even was. I wanna say I was likely beginning to develop to be one about age 12-13. That's when I started to get into drawing dragons (I was never very artistic, still aren't) and _reeeeeally _started to get into animal crossing. That game I think is what started me off towards furrydom, how could it not with all those cute af anthro animal characters x3?


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 13, 2019)

KelpieKat said:


> Sorry and I drew like eight titters I apologize


eigth titters make for fun visual design though


----------



## NorthSam (Jan 15, 2019)

I made a fursona when I was 19 for "character building reasons", then finally admitted it was for furry reasons a few weeks to a month ago. Currently 21.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

12 or 13 when got fur-curious, 22 (current age) when admitted being one


----------



## thegracefulgecko (Jan 16, 2019)

19! So, not that long ago at all!

The community just never interested me when I was a bit younger, in part because of the drama/controversy/hatred, and also because I’m a scalie and never got the exposure to scalie art. I thought you had to be furry to be a furry!


----------



## perkele (Jan 19, 2019)

How long ago was 1996


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 20, 2019)

Jan 6, 2019





Nah I consider myself currently fur-curious (or fin-curious)


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 20, 2019)

I was 15.
Now I am 18.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jan 20, 2019)

I was 17 when I made a fursona, but I was interested in the community when I was 16. I'm just about 19 now (give it another 11 days).


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

good question , im not completly certain but i started loving and caring about them around 12 but i only got really into around 15? or 16~ around there haha


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2019)

22 but I never considered myself completely a furry lol


----------



## Vari (Jul 5, 2019)

I would say around 14 years old is when I became a furry, mostly due to my love for wolves.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2019)

24-25?


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 5, 2019)

I was basically a furry my entire life, but I didn't really know about the fandom much until around 2015? And that was because my brother started joking that I was a furry because of how I was obsessed with drawing anthro animals and stuff. So after that I looked into it more. However, for the next few years I was pretty off and on about it for a while.
The reason I say I was basically a furry my entire life is because like, the first thing I ever started drawing was animals when I was about two I think. Plus, the first character I ever made was an anthro dog (based on a stuffed animal of mine) that I got when I was around 3 or 4. Since then I made a lot of stories about my stuffed animals which I had made into characters, and they were all anthros, so . . . yeah.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

10ish, I was a weeb but becoming a furry took an extra year or two. It happened pretty shortly after my household got (dial up) internet. Before then I just sort of considered myself an animal nerd. Had every copy of Zoobooks, could parrot all sorts of animal facts forever (my parents hated that on car rides lol). Once I found the fandom it clicked with my existing interests, so I just kinda went for it!


----------



## VulpineCorvid (Jul 5, 2019)

Hard to say because exactly when I was a furry isn't an exact date, but around 17 and 18 years old. Currently I'm 19. I only really got into it in the past year.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm in my 40s now, but I think I've always been a furry.  I grew up preferring stories about animals, or animal characters.  I preferred plush toys to dolls.  I preferred animal figurines to action figures or Barbie dolls.  I read stories and watched movies where animals were characters, not just "props."  When I played make-believe with friends, I wanted to be some sort of animal while they all wanted to be princesses and teachers.  When I went to the pool, I pretended I was a dolphin or otter.  
It was always just part of who I am, long before I even knew the fandom existed.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 6, 2019)

12,


----------



## Keefur (Jul 6, 2019)

Before there was a Fandom.  About 1975... so I would have been about 20 then.


----------



## Kj_Mars (Jul 7, 2019)

15, and I have been in it some way as long now 15+15=30 *feels old*


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 7, 2019)

I think I was only 11 years old when I discovered there was a name for people like me who loved to draw cartoon animals!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jul 17, 2019)

the first time I called myself a furry I was 12,almost 13


----------



## Kyurgan (Jul 17, 2019)

I would have to say 17, so about a year or two now.


----------



## Connor_bun (Jul 17, 2019)

Like, 12, I think? Idk man, 7th grade was weird. but i dont regret a thing!


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)

I had to have been around 12 or 13 when I started drawing myself as an anthro bird, but I didn't really consider myself a part of the fandom until last year.


----------



## rknight (Jul 18, 2019)

16 or 17
it's was during my Jr. year in high school ( 1994 )


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 18, 2019)

I was 16, i am now 28


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

15 ,-,


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Catdog said:


> 10ish, I was a weeb but becoming a furry took an extra year or two. It happened pretty shortly after my household got (dial up) internet. Before then I just sort of considered myself an animal nerd. Had every copy of Zoobooks, could parrot all sorts of animal facts forever (my parents hated that on car rides lol). Once I found the fandom it clicked with my existing interests, so I just kinda went for it!



That was totally me! I had every Zoobook and was a talking animal encyclopedia. Always being that annoying person who corrected people when they called leopard spots "cheetah print", etc, lol.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2019)

21  now 22


----------



## Catdog (Jul 18, 2019)

MalibuCat said:


> That was totally me! I had every Zoobook and was a talking animal encyclopedia. Always being that annoying person who corrected people when they called leopard spots "cheetah print", etc, lol.


ommmgg same. I was also the kid that went "ummm actually ostriches don't bury their heads in the sand" and my parents hated it lmao. I am still I guess but to a lesser extent


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 18, 2019)

Man, I've no idea when. I think ever since Pokemon became a thing in the US.


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Catdog said:


> ommmgg same. I was also the kid that went "ummm actually ostriches don't bury their heads in the sand" and my parents hated it lmao. I am still I guess but to a lesser extent


Haha, yep!! I must’ve been so annoying, looking back. As an adult, I’ve learned to restrain myself lol. It’s hard because it seems most people know so little about animals!


----------



## Render (Jul 18, 2019)

Maybe 13, back before the internet came along. Was probably about 19 before I found out 'furries' were a thing and I was like, 'oh, well, I guess I am this thing'


----------



## JadenJackal (Jul 18, 2019)

I consider myself a furry when i was in grade 7 or 8? So 13? Omg 6 years ago ahh!! Time flys


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 20, 2019)

Was 14 and still am last time I checked


----------



## Korouxus (Jul 20, 2019)

not for long, it's been 2 almost 3 years since I'm become furry


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

12...


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

Not old enough.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 20, 2019)

I was 11, and sadly i was bad at english at the time so i couldn't get myself into the fandom ;w;


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 20, 2019)

Last century ^^ around 1998 or 1999 that I discover furry arts


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 20, 2019)

9. Didn't come out until I was twelve.


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 20, 2019)

Ahh I was 19 tho If you count denial maybe I was 16? But I didn’t really like anthros much..?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2019)

14, maybe 15? 

I'm 39 now. =P


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

I think I was something like 15 16, I knew generally what it was when I was 13 due to a humaniamals documentary on animal planet but didn't really get into it until around 15 16


----------



## m9necraftmecanics (Aug 8, 2019)

just like this mounth im 15 and its augest 8th 2019


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 9, 2019)

15/16 if i remember correctly. Just love the fandom ever since I first heard of it.


----------



## Cakaza (Aug 9, 2019)

i didn't officially join the fandom until about 2 years ago, so 20-21 years old


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 9, 2019)

I gained interest around the age of 13. I loved the art and the fursuits. I started designing a wolf fursona, however I got made fun of online and buried it for years.

I was low key/denial furry until I hit 22.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Aug 9, 2019)

Probably 11-12, I didn't know the exact definition of furry, but I drew my fursonas and stuff


----------



## Keefur (Aug 9, 2019)

What I consider my first "Furry" experience was when I was 21.  I didn't find out about the Fandom until many years later.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Keefur said:


> What I consider my first "Furry" experience was when I was 21.  I didn't find out about the Fandom until many years later.


You’re one of the OG furs aren’t you?


----------



## Keefur (Aug 9, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You’re one of the OG furs aren’t you?


OG?  I'm guessing you mean older generation.  Well,  since I was born in 1955, I would say so.  My first relization that I was "different" was at a Gen Con convention about 1975 or 76.


----------



## Wydness (Aug 9, 2019)

I found out what they were when I was 12 or so because of fursuiters, but didn't really consider myself one until I was 17. (Probably for the better.)


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

Well I started having interest in anthro animals when I was 12 and I became a furry when I was 16 ^^


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

9th birthday, mom sits me down, reveals a cookie cake. I eat some cake when she pulls a small square present out. I open it to reveal Spyro year of the dragon. I play it for a couple days (could only play for a couple hours cuz of school.) I get so far into the game to see Bianca in all her glory. (Bianca is the rabbit lady) I was smitten by her and that's what started my furriness


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 11, 2019)

I was... 16? I think? idk was in 2011 if I remember correctly and I was first introduced to the fandom while on a virtual chat called imvu


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

My first furry crushes were Cleo from Heathcliff, Miss Kitty Mouse in Great Mouse Detective (saw this 3 times in theaters in St Louis when it first came out), Maid Marian, M'ress from Star Trek TAS, Cheetara/Pumarya and more.

Then i heard of the fandom at 14 back in 96 as i read furry comics and all and became a furry fan.


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 4, 2019)

When i was 12. Now I'm 17 and still a proud dino


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 4, 2019)

10, maybe 11. I am delighted to blame neopets and digimon on this.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 4, 2019)

I was interested in furry art when I was young and became official member at age 24.


----------



## Filter (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm still on the fence about whether to call myself a furry, but I've always liked these characters. It wasn't until I discovered the fandom at 24 or 25 that I went down this rabbit hole.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 4, 2019)

15.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Dec 5, 2019)

Fully accepted it 30


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 5, 2019)

11


----------



## Omny87 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hard to say- I didn't know what a "furry" was until about middle school, which judging by these ages is pretty average, so about 12 or 13. It wasn't until I joined another forum for fantasy art fans that I really started calling myself a furry, after being surrounded by furry artists and fans.


----------



## coffinxkisser (Dec 9, 2019)

Been apart of the fandom for years but didn't start calling myself a furry til about 2 years ago when I was 15


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 9, 2019)

I have always been very much into antro, but I didn't know what a furry was before i was 13. However, every time I was asked if I was a furry I denied it since I was already an emo kid with very few real friends so didn't want to make things worse for myself. I got more into it when i was 19 and went full furry 1 and almost 2 years ago. I don't ever regret going full furry, since I and those around me are older now they are much less judgemental and are often very curious about my interest. I've also met great people within the local and national community, some whom I've met in real life.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

I first started identifying as a furry when i was maybe 9 or 10. I was in sixth grade...
I had met the community through roleplaying with furries starting when I was 8ish.


----------



## Vesper2112 (May 14, 2020)

Um... 50. LOL
However, I've been a costumer for about 16 years, and although I've wanted to get into the furry Fandom for a few years, I finally commissioned a fullsuit ferret recently (Snickers) and have a partial Tabby cat (Pogo) that I'm waiting on his jacket to arrive.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

20 years old.
3/25/17 was the date I officially joined.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 14, 2020)

17


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 14, 2020)

Old age of 24 going on 25...... (2018)


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 14, 2020)

10 in 2012


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 14, 2020)

18 which is the sametime i found DMFA.


----------



## Lucidic (May 14, 2020)

15 or 16. Currently 18. Have barely done anything in the fandom throughout most of this two year period, though.


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 14, 2020)

11 was when it all started I'm pretty sure, at least that's when I made my first animal character that I saw as me. I've loved animal characters and anthros all my life though. Didn't get into the fandom as a poster until the age of 22, though. Long time in the making!


----------



## Uru (May 17, 2020)

12. And then I stopped. And then at 13 I started back up.


----------



## Furweeb (May 20, 2020)

I've always been into anthro animals since I was a kid. I only started to know about the existence of furries around 2015 when Five Nights exploded, and many people were making fun of it by calling it furry. At first I only watched FNAF fan art on Deviantart back in 2015 and I would cringe at every anthro art on DA that wasn't freddy and his partners, I started to watch FNAF porn on r34 pahael. That was when I was accidentally by the luck of the universe introduced to MLP gen 4 Clop, I got used to it more than furry content because I was already familiar with MLP as my sister had an older gen MLP pony movie that I used to watch with her when we were younger. I would never become a brony or contributed to their fandom though and I would just lurk and fap to whenever an r34 artist had made clop. I would also masturbate to Spyro pronz which is the only scaly yiff I have masterbauted to. I then had a phase when I started masterbaiting to real horse/beastiality, I would watch some real ones and then I moved on to those 3D animated horse pron which seemed much more appealing. Then after a while and sometime in 2017 I stumbled upon a FNAF video which had the word yiff in it as a joke, and I didn't know what it meant so I searched it up. I discovered the yiff sub on reddit, and I became addicted to yiff like meth for a while. Why I didn't get interested in furry porn in my days of fucking fapping to fnaf porn on r34 back in 2015 I will never know.

Anyways I still don't really identify as furry or want to participate in the furry fandom either. I just prefer to be a lurker and observe the furry fandom so I guess that makes me a type of "ghost observer" member of furry. Besides, I just use furry sites for the porn.


----------



## Bababooey (May 20, 2020)

19. Heh.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 20, 2020)

I didn't really start getting involved until last year so, 28/29


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2020)

Since my fursona's basically me (feline soul), I'd say around 8 years old or so when I realized it? <laugh>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

Let's see.....I'd say.....around....10 or so.


----------



## DingRawD (May 26, 2020)

Think I was either 14 or 15 when I was introduced into the community


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 26, 2020)

I've been thinking about this further, and even though I became an official furry on 3/25/17, the seeds were planted for me being a furry during my adulthood when I first played Skyrim on 12/25/11, all the way back during my sophomore year of high school.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 29, 2020)

Me thinks 4th or 5th grade, some time around 2007. I didn't know what a furry was and assumed I was a freak and something was wrong with me until early 2014, when I discovered E621 [I can't say it was an accident, but some girl from the UK linked me to it], and then shortly afterwards I discovered FA and found I wasn't alone.


----------



## minace (May 30, 2020)

Middle of 8th grade, so I was about 13? maybe 14? I honestly don't know hahaha


----------



## VeeStars (May 30, 2020)

I don't even know. I just sorta became one ??? I believe when I was around 11-12 ish.


----------



## OberonIV (May 30, 2020)

when I was 12-13 ish I bought a "How to Draw Furries" book from Michaels I think that's what really cemented it for me lmao


----------



## Aurora the Penguin (Jun 11, 2020)

I joined the furry fandom last year when I was 19 and I was just about to turn 20.


----------



## Nerire (Jun 11, 2020)

Has anyone else started getting exposed to the fandom through those blog-forum sites where you role played a pack full of sparkly colorful emo wolves?:”)
Those were a very big factor for 10-13 years old me, made me create my first ocs, then I thought hat it would be cool to draw those as partially human and then I sort of found out that other people do that too?


----------



## Bororu (Jun 13, 2020)

Amazingly I just lurked for years until just last week. I mostly read comics and supported some artists I like. I was a closet furry lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 13, 2020)

It happened gradually


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 14, 2020)

Not suspected, 14.

Suspected, 16.

Confused, 18.

Confirmed, 20.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 14, 2020)

At 15, but I've always liked watching films or reading stories about anthros. Just, didn't know what a furry is back then.


----------



## creamyfox (Jun 14, 2020)

At 13 years old. But previously I like and draw Transformice, a game about mice.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 14, 2020)

11 or 12, maybe earlier. I'm 23 now!


----------



## Kumali (Jun 14, 2020)

Nerire said:


> Has anyone else started getting exposed to the fandom through those blog-forum sites where you role played a pack full of sparkly colorful emo wolves?



Not me, but now I totally want to start a band called Sparkly Colorful Emo Wolves.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 14, 2020)

Some time in elementary, can’t remember the exact age. Maybe 12 and onwards


----------



## ErickBuck94 (Jun 15, 2020)

I was 13 when i first discovered the fandom, made my first fursona; a chinese dragon, at 14.


----------



## Rhys Tieran (Jun 15, 2020)

Thought about it off and on for a year or longer, then 'committed' to it twoish weeks ago. So 22.


----------



## I’m With Cake (Jun 15, 2020)

I am 20, just became a furry


----------



## Nerire (Jun 15, 2020)

Kumali said:


> Not me, but now I totally want to start a band called Sparkly Colorful Emo Wolves.


I bet there’s already a group with that name out there somewhere


----------



## Loudly (Jun 16, 2020)

I think around the age of 13. I was looking up pokemon art on google and it lead me to some furry content and I got hooked on the art.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## lemonadevik (Jun 17, 2020)

12-ish I believe


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 19, 2020)

I've probably been a furry for my whole life lol but much more prominently from the 2010s. I always gravitated more towards anthropomorphic characters, probably because it made human emotions more easier to understand for me. I think I was around 12/13 when I first found out about the existence of furries. I didn't actually start participating in the fandom until I became an adult, though.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

I both found about furries and considered myself as one at the age of 13, but the experience went bitter quickly and I eventually brushed it off at a phase. Remaining as a lurker for the following years and having certain things make me consider "woah, maybe you _are _a furry?" led me to rejoin the community at my current age, 19! I even created a fursona for myself this time, and I'd like to think that now I've finally come to terms with this fact.

My initial issue with the fandom was that while I've always admired certain aspects of it, there were many others that I didn't identify with at all (which seemed a little more central to the fandom than those aspects I personally enjoyed) and I just felt like maybe this wasn't the thing for me. Nowadays I still tread across that border, but I like to think that my people are part of this fandom too, it's really just a matter of not giving up hope and appreciating the wonderful things the community _is _capable of creating!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 19, 2020)

I was 16. Gonna be my 4-year anniversary exactly one month from now!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 21, 2020)

I was 13 when I started watching furry youtubers, and at 14 I joined FAF under the username "KiaraTC" which changed to "Kiaara"

I am 17 now!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 22, 2020)

I always had an affinity for anthropomorphic characters, but I think I only really thought of becoming part of the fandom when I was 19. I didn't know the fandom existed until I entered my college years. As of this writing, I'm almost 29.


----------



## MrCoruja (Jun 22, 2020)

26, I became a furry a few hours ago, lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 9, 2020)

Wait I thought of Something. As kids I and my Brothers would often roleplay as characters from animated shows, as you do, and there was this show in particular (I can't remember what it was called) that was set in Africa, there was a boy and his sidekick was a talking hare, and since I was the second born, I would play the talking hare sidekick. Maybe that had an influence.


----------



## Hiridor (Jul 9, 2020)

I was around 17 when i finally accepted it myself, but for a few years prior i was finding myself admiring more and more anthro art, finding that I related more with anthro characters in shows and in games, even opting to play anthro characters in games given the chance. so one day it kinda just dawned on me.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 10, 2020)

27, when I joined officially... I am currently 27...


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> 27, when I joined officially... I am currently 27...



Um... same lol


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 11, 2020)

I was 16/17


----------



## gabbo13 (Jul 12, 2020)

I discovered the Furry fandom when I was 15-16 years old, but I officially joined around 22-23 years old.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jul 21, 2020)

I was thirteen.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 21, 2020)

Sometime around age 14 or 15 (turning 36 this year), though I had been exposed through the Redwall books before that point. Joining Furcadia was the point of no return.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 3, 2020)

Was maybe 16 or so when I found the fandom through artists on DA and VCL. Had been interested in antro characters long before then but this is when I found out furries were a thing and made my first fursona


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 3, 2020)

If you count officially? 15. But i had an imaginary friend when i was 7 or so that was a buff anthro tiger


----------



## lolox (Nov 4, 2020)

Krystal from Star Fox Adventures was my first furry crush and what triggered my furry affliction. I must have been around 15-16 years old at the time.

I stayed closet fur until just this year. (Tbh, I'm still closet fur for the most part.) I come from an extremely conformist society, and I grew up in a very conservative and dysfunctional family. This made me uncomfortable with revealing my furry affinity. "Coming out" was weird and I'm not sure it was worth it.

All I ever wanted when I first got into the community was to have a close, real life furry friend. Back at that time, there was essentially no furry presence in my country however, so that made it difficult. I was so lonely. It would take a long time before I finally found someone. Now, I'm very happy to say that I actually do have someone like that (since 6 years back), and I wouldn't trade this person for anything.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 4, 2020)

Around late preteens or 13 years old, I got a crush on Aleu from one of the Balto movies. I would soon discover the fandom after that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm sure I started turning furry the day I was born


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sure I started turning furry the day I was born


Mood


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 4, 2020)

I remember running across some furry art when I was in middle school sometime in 2002 or 03. It just clicked with me immediately.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Nov 4, 2020)

I always pretend to be some type of animal growing up.  I never really pretended to be human when I was playing.  Also early elementary school I pretend to be a tiger called Water Tiger.  I did not tell anyone I was a tiger but I imagine I had a tail, ears, fangs and claws when I walked around school and home.  My grandma always complained I made silly faces.  I drew Water Tiger a lot as an anthro tiger with a hat,  mask, and cape.  I also like a lot of animal characters or monsters from cartoons.  Later on I pretend to be a bird, dinosaur, or a gargoyle and each did have their own names.   I did not know the title furry until I went to college.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 4, 2020)

20 when I discovered the fandom and got hooked, took another 18 years before I was honest with myself about it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2020)

16


----------



## that_darn_furry (Nov 17, 2020)

13 was my first introduction to a Therian/Therianthrope website (the OG furries that have differences) when googling wolf games, but I didn’t really take on a “fursona” until I was in my later teens, around 17-19 (my memory is fuzzy).


----------



## Raever (Nov 17, 2020)

When I first became a furry in the sense of just enjoying anthropomorphic media? Probably younger than seven.
When I first became apart of FurAffinity and learned what the Furry community was? Around Thirteen was the first time I officially joined.
I never designed my own Sona for the purpose of getting Furry Art and self expression until around the age of nineteen.


----------



## Raever (Nov 17, 2020)

that_darn_furry said:


> 13 was my first introduction to a Therian/Therianthrope website (the OG furries that have differences) when googling wolf games, but I didn’t really take on a “fursona” until I was in my later teens, around 17-19 (my memory is fuzzy).


Don't let any actual therians hear that, lol.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 17, 2020)

My first introduction to something "furry" was probably around 12. As for officially being a furry, I think I still haven't accepted that yet, despite having a fursona and a few other furry characters.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd say somewhere around.....10...14....yeah, somewhere around then I was messing around with it. It actually started off it GTA Online, when I was sixteen or fifteen, when I saw you could put  a fox mask on your character, never took the mask off by the way. And around sixteen I started drawing my own furry characters, starting with the typical black and red fox named Vioko Moonlight. Around seventeen, (my age now), is when I decided to finally get immersed with the fandom, hence now. And I must say, it's been quite the ride since then! I've seen some furry things before GTA Online, but I could never really pinpoint what it meant. I just knew I loved foxes to a really far extent. Around middle school was when I was messing around with the concept of an anthropomorphic animal, making little fox noises and such. But yeah, definitely sixteen was the year I questioned what a furry was. And currently, seventeen is where I stand in terms of liking the said fandom, and I grew accustomed to it, made lots of nice friends, and just...well, fit in really! I haven't really attended the big things, like Midwest Furfest and all that, but hopefully, if they make another one sometime next year or whenever this madness is over, I'll be sure to make my best effort in attending!


----------



## that_darn_furry (Nov 17, 2020)

Raever said:


> Don't let any actual therians hear that, lol.


Oh, I have before and most of them find it funny LMAO I didn't realize it could upset anyone - I know they're not the exact same, it was moreso how I view them since that's where my experience with therians and furries alike started, on a site made for therians that seemed to occupy furries as well, since it was a graphical chat site where you could "become" any animal you wanted, directed at canine species specifically.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

*Twas a long time ago,
Were bad games were good tho,
Little kit was 12,
And that's when he found it out,
What kit was all about,
Indroduced by his best friend,
Who may stay with till' the very end,
Unless, truth be told,
Till' thou friendship must get old,
Till' he finds out what I am,
Till' he knows that I can,
When that finally occurs,
I shall be unheard,
Hiding amongst the shadows,
Holding in my fears,
But then what I may find,
Shall bringith me to to tears,
All the love, all the hate,
That is something to debate,
Until then I shall tell,
Whether you are worthy,
That you should not hate a furry.*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 19, 2020)

Officialy? Around 2 years ago but i liked anthro character back with Looney Tunes already so quite a while


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> *Twas a long time ago,
> Were bad games were good tho,
> Little kit was 12,
> And that's when he found it out,
> ...


Truly a way with words, this one.


----------



## pinecones (Nov 19, 2020)

jk
But I do feel like I've always enjoyed anthropomorphism. Just took me a while to realize what my friend was talking about when he described "furry".


----------



## Spatel (Nov 20, 2020)

I was born a furry.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Truly a way with words, this one.


*If I even do not know it,
I may even be a furry poet,
I'd like to thank you for you reply,
It kinda makes me not want to die,
Because I know,
Whether how long it takes,
I know my family's taste,
I just hope the won't dislike me,
Just because I am a furry,
But rest assured its hard to write in rhymes,
So I may not do it all the time,
But whether or not you are able,
I suggest you write a fable,*


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Nov 21, 2020)

12, 40 now.  nothings changed.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 21, 2020)

12... 13? But I’ve been drawing anthros since I was little.


----------



## Nephrite (Nov 22, 2020)

I think I made my first sona around age.... 9? She was a black and yellow tuxedo cat ahaha
I was obsessed with Warriors at the time, and found Warrior cat animators on YouTube and... it basically evolved from there n__n


----------



## NitroFastFur (Nov 22, 2020)

42 I guess... Best get cracking on a fursona.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Raever said:


> Don't let any actual therians hear that, lol.


I'm a therian lol. What is it? 



Spoiler



it'll be fine :3


----------



## Raever (Nov 24, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> I'm a therian lol. What is it?



It was a joke.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 24, 2020)

Raever said:


> It was a joke.


Ok *phew*


----------

